# Master Bill Packer



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

Master Bill Packer will be missed :asian:

http://www.billpacker.org/


----------



## arnisador (Aug 23, 2005)

The Albuquerque Journal ran a nice, and long, article on him yesterday. Unfortunately, I can't find it online yet.

This is especially big news in Albuquerque because his death came two hours after that of his student, former kickboxer Michael King, a LEO who died in the line of duty:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26345


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 24, 2005)

He will be a tough act to follow. 

don (el paso)


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 25, 2005)

don bohrer said:
			
		

> He will be a tough act to follow.
> 
> don (el paso)


Hay Don Whats up, Ive seen you on ACS (Ray Fisher) site.
I saw the name so I wanted to say HI


----------



## searcher (Aug 25, 2005)

Our deepest sympathy to his family and students.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 2, 2005)

Moved to Hall of Rememberance

~Tess
-MT A. Admin


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 2, 2005)

I trained in one of his schools for a while, he had a lot of creativity and was very well respected by all.  He will be missed.  :asian:


----------

